# Gorton Falls, Manchester, April 2015



## Black (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a 2 mile culvert which carries the Gore brook across and around Gorton high / low reservoirs,
discharge from the reservoirs exits via a spillway, 200yd culvert, then merges beneath the first falls.
The infall lies too the east of Gorton high reservoir, towards Audenshaw reservoir.
The culvert consists of concrete tube, brick pipe, falls (one which is substantial) and side pipes or tubes.
Rather than the usual outfall theres a 20yd chute which leads too a sump then syphon, lies too the west of Gorton low reservoir.
The sump lies below this captures the dregs, while the syphan lies above this causes water too rise by pressure,

this concrete tube continues towards the infall
























first falls
the pipe on right is the discharge from the reservoir






discharge from the reservoir









2nd falls









this chute leads to the sump and syphan,
slip here and the result will be drowning






discharge from the sump and syphan,
kind of strange outfall






subway too reservoir, blocked with debris at opposite side


----------



## HughieD (Jun 15, 2015)

Blimey....that looked like an adventure! Good work with the pix.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Superb brickwork,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2015)

this is cool!! I wanna explore somewhere like this. Nice shots


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 17, 2015)

great stuff, always love to see your reports like this. 
Well done on what must have been impossible lighting conditions!


----------



## Lexemes (Jun 18, 2015)

What fantastique and unusual photos. Unusual subject matter too. Something I have not seen. Did you feel a bit claustrophobic ? Lighting and reflection superb.


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 27, 2015)

Great photo's, some eery photo's there. Definitely fall into the unusual category


----------

